# How to Listen to a Symphony or Sonata



## NapMcDonald (Jan 17, 2018)

Hey everyone,

I made a video for Education Purposes talking about the main features of the traditional symphony or sonata, to help people (newcomers in particular) listen with greater depth.

I thought some of you might enjoy it! I'm trying to create a channel devoted to Classical Music Education


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

Thank you, I found it very interesting and informative!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Great job, well done.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

I like it. Can't wait to hear the episode on 12 tone.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I liked it and felt it to be very clear and simple. But the key is to get feedback from those who are intended as the audience. It is often the case that, when something is good at explaining to novices, those who are more "expert" dislike it. And vice versa. For me, though, I was reminded of music appreciation at school. I already knew a lot of music. I could sing along to the last 6 Mozart symphonies, all the Beethovens and 3 of the Brahms and a lot more; and when I heard a knew piece I could guess the composer or at least the period. But I had no idea about structural factors and didn't particularly miss this knowledge. I didn't feel it got in the way of my enjoyment music. I remember not being able to count the variations in a theme and variations piece - while most of the class could - I'm not sure why. My interest in more formal aspects of music - to the extent that I have an interest even now - came later and at a time when I already knew that classical music was a vital part of my life. So, if everyone is like me (and I know they are not!), and you want to introduce them to classical music, it might be worth doing some stuff on style and sounds and also to encourage them to listen with their imagination and consider - perhaps discuss - what it makes them feel, what pictures they form in their minds and so on. None of this, of course, is a criticism of what you have done (which is excellent): I'm just saying that people like me (not everyone) might prefer to come to it and might get more out of it after they have developed a love for some classical music. For others it might be the perfect route in.


----------



## Beet131 (Mar 24, 2018)

This is really great! It is clear, concise and beautifully articulated. In a relatively short amount of time, you have introduced a lot of excellent material about the sonata, and I can see students/enthusiasts going back to your video/s many times to glean all the many fine points elucidated. Well-done! I hope you will share other videos and or a website we can all enjoy!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A very, very nice intro to form in classical music. Great visuals nicely reinforcing the voice, and really clear throughout. A lot of work obviously went into making it seem so simple! Bookmarked.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Its a nice video though perhaps slightly misinformative as it seems to suggest classical music didn't really seriously start until Haydn and largely ended at the end of the Romantic era. 

Sonata form as it began with CPE Bach and Haydn is a long form and the form most commonly used in the Classical and Romantic eras. There is nothing that makes these eras objectively more important in Western music or sonata form objectively the most important form. 

So aside from the over stating the importance of sonata form (thereby seeming to attempt to diminish the importance of composers like Monteverdi, J.S. Bach and Debussy). It was a good video.


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

Beet131 said:


> This is really great! It is clear, concise and beautifully articulated. In a relatively short amount of time, you have introduced a lot of excellent material about the sonata, and I can see students/enthusiasts going back to your video/s many times to glean all the many fine points elucidated. Well-done! I hope you will share other videos and or a website we can all enjoy!


What Beet131 said. I might add that it is a relief to come across an instructional video that has those qualities.


----------

